# Driving License: How to get one and the difficulty of passing



## SAMHOR (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello All, 

What is the situation of getting a driving license in Spain? 

And the steps of passing is it just a physical test or a computer based one aswell like in the uk?


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you thinking the process of transfering a foreign -> to a spanish license ... or getting a new one?

For a new license its a course of theory and driving - in spanish - with tests in the end (also in spanish)...For a transfer of a EU license you do a little medical test that includes playing a simple little computer game and besides from that its formulas and bureaucrazy but nothing difficult.

You list yourself as from Australia, that might put you in the "need a new license" category...you can drive for 6months on an australian one, but then have to obtain a spanish one from scratch as theres no mutual agreement spain/australia about transfers (fx have a look at: Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia )




SAMHOR said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What is the situation of getting a driving license in Spain?
> 
> And the steps of passing is it just a physical test or a computer based one aswell like in the uk?


----------



## Tency (Jun 9, 2010)

*For non-Europeans*



SAMHOR said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What is the situation of getting a driving license in Spain?
> 
> And the steps of passing is it just a physical test or a computer based one aswell like in the uk?


Hi there,
Well I am taking a driving class because their traffic laws differ from the US, and it is a requirement for non-European residents. If you can get an international driver's license there in Australia it should not be a problem for the first three months. If you intend to reside then you are better off getting the driver's license. You may have to apply for the NIE resident's number, then take a course, then a written test (the kind with boxes to tick off multiple choice), then the practical part of the course and then the physical driving test. If you know how to drive manual instead of automatic it helps. The course cost me about 300 Euros, and they do have a test in English with an English text book.
Hope this info helps. Cheers, 10C


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tency said:


> Hi there,
> Well I am taking a driving class because their traffic laws differ from the US, and it is a requirement for non-European residents. If you can get an international driver's license there in Australia it should not be a problem for the first three months. If you intend to reside then you are better off getting the driver's license. You may have to apply for the NIE resident's number, then take a course, then a written test (the kind with boxes to tick off multiple choice), then the practical part of the course and then the physical driving test. If you know how to drive manual instead of automatic it helps. The course cost me about 300 Euros, and they do have a test in English with an English text book.
> Hope this info helps. Cheers, 10C


the Aussie/International licence is fine for 6 months - after that like you, the OP would have to do the test

however - the OP is flying the UK flag as where he is from, so of course that would change things - no actual driving test - just the computer simulation

hopefully he'll come back & clarify for us


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

*driving in Spain*



Tency said:


> Hi there,
> Well I am taking a driving class because their traffic laws differ from the US, and it is a requirement for non-European residents. If you can get an international driver's license there in Australia it should not be a problem for the first three months. If you intend to reside then you are better off getting the driver's license. You may have to apply for the NIE resident's number, then take a course, then a written test (the kind with boxes to tick off multiple choice), then the practical part of the course and then the physical driving test. If you know how to drive manual instead of automatic it helps. The course cost me about 300 Euros, and they do have a test in English with an English text book.
> Hope this info helps. Cheers, 10C


Hi ,I have a Us drivers License and will have an International ,,I drive only automatic,,,why Is that different????Also I heard I could drive for six months then change,,,also Iheard I have to register get a long term rental, first before I can buy a car, Can I register before the three months as I plan to make a go of Spain and get stuck in to the Spanish way of life. Hope I made sense ,Thanks for any Info. Jacqui.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

footloose5678 said:


> Hi ,I have a Us drivers License and will have an International ,,I drive only automatic,,,why Is that different????Also I heard I could drive for six months then change,,,also Iheard I have to register get a long term rental, first before I can buy a car, Can I register before the three months as I plan to make a go of Spain and get stuck in to the Spanish way of life. Hope I made sense ,Thanks for any Info. Jacqui.


you can register the day you arrive if want - as long as you have the income & healthcare proof

yes, your US license is valid for 6 months - if you want to drive without a break though you'll need to start the lessons process & take the test before the 6 months is up

I _think _you can drive on a US license after registering as resident - hopefully someone else will know for sure :confused2:

automatic cars & therefore the automatic test aren't so very common here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think...but I'm not sure...that there is no suchn thing as an 'International Driving Licence'....
All you get for your money is a translation of your U.S.or whatever ,licence into a variety of languages.
And again I'm not sure but I think that if you are resident in Spain you need an EU -valid licence...


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks,I have been on the sites for Automatic cars not so many to choose from ,,also when I stayed In Scotland for a year same ,, no way will I start stick now, but I guess all will work out eventually. thanks.


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

Hi I know an International license IE,,a bit of paper but they asked me for It In the UK when I first rented .so I will have it any way the more paper work the better LOL.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Morten said:


> Are you thinking the process of transfering a foreign -> to a spanish license ... or getting a new one?
> 
> For a new license its a course of theory and driving - in spanish - with tests in the end (also in spanish)...For a transfer of a EU license you do a little medical test that includes playing a simple little computer game and besides from that its formulas and bureaucrazy but nothing difficult.
> 
> You list yourself as from Australia, that might put you in the "need a new license" category...you can drive for 6months on an australian one, but then have to obtain a spanish one from scratch as theres no mutual agreement spain/australia about transfers (fx have a look at: Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia )


... but be prepared to wait at least 8 months for receipt of your Spanish licence. Mine has just arrived!


----------

